# Ok question, how to deal with



## Rico (Jul 28, 2010)

the emotions of another man interacting with my kids. I know I shouldnt be mad at him and I readily admit I am insecure and scared of my children loving him more than me. I am a very active father and whenever the chance comes up for me to have my kids on unscheduled days comes up I take them. I have a 7 year old boy who I know loves me to death but the one that scares me is my 3 year old daughter, i am scared that my not being there 24 hours a day is going to lend to her seeing the other man as daddy and she will love him more. Again it's my insecurity and I know this but I still am coping with these feelings and I wish I had some book i can read that sees this perspective. My daughter totally fawns over me and I love them as hard as I can and when they are with me i try and do as much as i can with them. I just have a fear of being replaced in their lives and I love them so much that the idea of it just breaks my heart. If anyone knows a good book or has any words of wisdom please share.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

You just be the best daddy that you can be. Kids know who their daddy is.... and they love their daddy! 

And... I hope you take this the right way, but if they are LUCKY, then the step-dad will treat them as good as a daddy would. Know what I mean? Let's HOPE that their is a healthy loving relationship between the kids and the "steps". THIS is in the best interest of the kids! Way better than the alternative. 

Look at the bright side!


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

I know feelings are not rational. But if that other dude takes such good care of them that he can rival you in their affections it is actually a good thing. 

Much better than having some abusive ass taking over your family. Of course this is easier to see from the outside.


----------

